# New figure: Henry



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I've started a new figure last week. Frame made from brass wire. Basic body from Fimo clay and baked in oven. Final layer/details from Milliput.. It will be a figure that push a wheelbarrow or little cart or something.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Worked on his torso and head today. I gave him a workman apron and a flat cap. After seeing the pictures I did an adjustment on the apron. I lowered it on the chest so it looks a bit less like a bulletproof vest and more as an apron. 

The arms are still to be done. I want to try to give hame bare under arms. But for now, this is the result:


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Paulus

That's coming along nicely.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i like him already - although he looks still a little pale...


----------

